# Help- they love me for food, aren't interested in me, and poop/pee EVERYWHERE



## BarefootLady (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here as well as new to the rat owning world. I need some advice or some thoughts on the current behavior of my two boys. First off, I got them in March of this year from a local Petland. I know what you're thinking- a pet store? Really? I think of it more as a rescue since they were clearly not intended to become pets. Anyway, they've come a long way from where they used to be and it's good progress. But it's been almost four months and it seems like they only like me for food and are completely uninterested in me. It's like they always expect some bit of food whenever I come up to their cage and when I don't have anything they're like "whatever" and scurry off to do what they want to do. The other day I tried training them separately but it was literally impossible. All they wanted to do was escape or get back to their cage. I mean, Reno even did a suicide jump from the kitchen table to his cage three times. The first two times he fell on the floor and the third he managed to latch on. Rusty gets into these nervous bouts sometimes and is focused on escaping as well. They only let me pet them for a while when they're lazy from napping. They ride on shoulders okay but they're nails are so needley that I can't do it for long because I seriously get gashes. I've tried trimming their nails but only managed get Reno's because Rusty was majorly panicking. 

On another note, it's hard to let them free room around my apartment because they piddle and poop every time they're out. I don't mind that much, but I have two roommates and I'm sure they would mind if they stepped on the one little turd I missed picking up. Their cage is set on a little table where there's no way down unless they did a suicide jump and there is a tall bookshelf and a tall pantry stand on either side they wouldn't be able to climb on. So what I do is open their cage door and let them climb to the top of the cage where they can roam a little. In addition to this, I hold them, do shoulder rides, put them in a bath tub with a little water, and let them scurry on a windowsill. 

So my questions are: How do I get them to actually love me, with like the snuggles and kisses and sleeping on me and all? Will they ever stop trying to escape? Why are they impossible to train? How can I train them? How do I get them interested in me for me? Why aren't they interested in me? Will they eventually stop pooping and peeing outside their cage (they are litter trained inside their cage)?


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

I would cover your bed with towels and toys for them to play with. Just sit down on it with them and let them explore you. Make sure their cage is out of site, so they can't jump for it. Put some treats in your hands and let them run up and take them from you.
My boys still occasionally poo on my bed (I've had them for 4 ish months) But it slows down after they realize their cage is where they're supposed to do their business. Boys mark with urine EVERYWHERE, so that probably won't stop unless you get them neutered. Good luck, I know It can be tough. I'm sure after time you'll gain a closer bond with them.


----------



## BarefootLady (Jul 13, 2012)

That's a great idea, thanks so much for the advice! Usually, when they're in a new setting or situation they'll all of a suddenly ignore food and just try to escape. I'll still try cheerios though, it's their favorite. Yes, it is tough, especially when I give them as much love as I can and I only want some back in return.


----------



## petratts (Feb 14, 2012)

young rats are full of energy and will calm with age but some of your problems are from the rats not getting to run around enough. your rats want to explore and they will not calm down or learn tricks until they can explore. when you first let a rat out of a cage it will want to run around and it will not stop trying to run around until you let it run around. also it sounds like you may need to do more trust training. i would rat proof a room and let them run around, just watch tv or something and they will get to know you on your terms. u can give them snacks and while they free range too, they will like that. and pick them up alot as they run around so they learn you wont hurt them. put them on your lap and then let them run away.


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

I say this to everyone. Take an old shirt you don't care for and wear it for like a day. Just enough so that it smells like you and put it in their cage. A lot of problems can come from a rat being unfamiliar with you. It's harder with young rats especially if they weren't meant to be pets. In stores, pet rats are handled from the time they are babies, that's what makes them social. Feeder rats never see a human hand unless someone is being taken away. I wouldn't be surprised if they associated it negatively. I have three rats right now. Mika is about 2, Dakota is a little over a year, and Moo is probably 4 months old. Mika only ever wants to sleep or eat, but both Dakota and Moo need time to run before they'll sit still for even a second. I live in the same situation and I just use my bed for free ranging. If you have older sheets that are ready to be washed, I would keep those on and just let them run around on it. You spend at least 8 hours of your day in your bed sleeping, so your bed will smell like you too. This way, they can put that energy to use while also familiarizing with you. If they don't know you and they weren't trained to be social, all they will want from you is food. That's just how animals are.


----------



## BarefootLady (Jul 13, 2012)

petratts said:


> young rats are full of energy and will calm with age but some of your problems are from the rats not getting to run around enough. your rats want to explore and they will not calm down or learn tricks until they can explore. when you first let a rat out of a cage it will want to run around and it will not stop trying to run around until you let it run around. also it sounds like you may need to do more trust training. i would rat proof a room and let them run around, just watch tv or something and they will get to know you on your terms. u can give them snacks and while they free range too, they will like that. and pick them up alot as they run around so they learn you wont hurt them. put them on your lap and then let them run away.


Thanks so much for the ideas, I will definitely have to let them loose more. I'm sure with time that it will work and they'll establish trust with me. I feel like we're very close to getting there and all I need to do is put in more effort and time to get over that hill.




CShadz6661 said:


> I say this to everyone. Take an old shirt you don't care for and wear it for like a day. Just enough so that it smells like you and put it in their cage. A lot of problems can come from a rat being unfamiliar with you. It's harder with young rats especially if they weren't meant to be pets. In stores, pet rats are handled from the time they are babies, that's what makes them social. Feeder rats never see a human hand unless someone is being taken away. I wouldn't be surprised if they associated it negatively. I have three rats right now. Mika is about 2, Dakota is a little over a year, and Moo is probably 4 months old. Mika only ever wants to sleep or eat, but both Dakota and Moo need time to run before they'll sit still for even a second. I live in the same situation and I just use my bed for free ranging. If you have older sheets that are ready to be washed, I would keep those on and just let them run around on it. You spend at least 8 hours of your day in your bed sleeping, so your bed will smell like you too. This way, they can put that energy to use while also familiarizing with you. If they don't know you and they weren't trained to be social, all they will want from you is food. That's just how animals are.


Oh wow, I never that of using an old shirt to get them used to my smell. That's awesome, I'm going to try that as well. I'm also going to try that bed idea out too, I think it'll work better than me sitting in a bathtub while they scurry around. 1. because it's more comfy lol and 2. because it smells like me. Thanks so much everyone for the help!


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

You're welcome. :3 I've had rats for 6 and a half years now. You really just have to get used to each other and learn each others languages. Once you are able to communicate, it should get easier. They just have to trust you first.


----------

